# Fireplace Chimney Tech



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in need of a chimney replacement, I have the material, and know what needs to be done but I need someone to perform the work.. if anyone knows of a reputable chimney tech please let me know..


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

The fireplace guys I think is there name..Is who we use at work, its a Father son thing so Im sure its not too much,there right off of michigan.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man thanks Me and the wife where asking this question the other night Thanks


----------

